# Betta Get Sorted



## jameson_uk (8 May 2019)

Just shy of two years ago I bought an Aqua One Aspire 22 tank from P@H when it was on offer with the intention of creating a planted tank for a Betta.  At £55 for a tank, lid, LED, heater and filter it was too good a deal to turn down.   The filter is terrible and has gone in the spare parts drawer but the rest of the tank is pretty neat.   That tank is a 30cm cube and essentially the same as the Nano 30 but without the back compartment for the filter.

Tank was flooded a week ago with a bit of frogbit in there and a sponge filter.   Currently still trying to figure out what filter I will end up using but the I might as well leave the sponge in there at the minute.

I inherited a 1l bag of Tropica Planted Substrate so this went in capped with around 5cm of Hugo Kamishi Black Gravel (2-4mm) which has a bit of a gloss look to it and the tank was flooded last week.

A few emails and phone calls to Aquarium Gardens later and my boxes of goodies turned up today.




Hardscape is:

3 small bits of Redmoor wood and few twigs
3 Grey Mountain Stone rocks
Fauna is:

Moss balls x2
Anubias Nana Mini Mini x2
Buce Red
Buce Wavy Green
Crypt Parva
Crypt Lucens
Crypt Nevellii
Murdannia Keisak
Frogbit (from other tank)
Haven't had time to do much so wood is soaking in a bucket and plants have been added to the tank still in their pots.   Looking at the picture now I am not 100% sure which Crypt is which...   Of the two at the front, the one with more slender leaves in the Parva right?

The dragon is the result of taking a two year old into a fish shop but think I may have more than enough plants to go round 





Hopefully I will get a little time to myself over the next few days to play around with the hardscape so I can get it all in and start planting over the weekend.


----------



## obsessed (8 May 2019)

Betta get started


----------



## alto (9 May 2019)

That Dragon is going to look awesome with some moss to vintage him 

Emersed parva & willisii (lucens) can be tricky - I’ve seen Tropica C parva I’d swear was C willisii and vice versa - if they arrive looking “typical” parva is the shorter thicker stemmed one

I suggest sending photos of each back to AG and ask them to identify  (they’ll know what the stock came in like)



jameson_uk said:


> Of the two at the front, the one with more slender leaves in the Parva right?



I should read with comprehension 
Yeah parva never has such a short chubby leaf like that forefront crypt


----------



## jameson_uk (9 May 2019)

alto said:


> That Dragon is going to look awesome with some moss to vintage him


The dragon might mysteriously move after someone's bedtime 



> Emersed parva & willisii (lucens) can be tricky - I’ve seen Tropica C parva I’d swear was C willisii and vice versa - if they arrive looking “typical” parva is the shorter thicker stemmed one
> 
> I suggest sending photos of each back to AG and ask them to identify  (they’ll know what the stock came in like)
> 
> ...


Whilst looking for pics online I did come across a forum post which suggested that the crypts marketed as willsii and nevellii are a mix of Parva and some other crypt which would explain that.

Guess it is a large Parva and small willisii.   Just don't want to plant them the wrong way around


----------



## jameson_uk (9 May 2019)

Plan for tonight was to setup a frame to try some hardscape layouts but a two year old had other plans.

Questions for tonight though....

The plants are currently sat on the tank still in their pots.  Is this OK and how long could I leave them like this?

Some white fungus type thing appeared on the substrate the other day (before I put the plants in)



This is just normal and nothing to worry about?  I haven't seen this in other tanks and I didn't think there was really much in there.


----------



## alto (9 May 2019)

jameson_uk said:


> but a two year old had other plans


Yeah I just don't see how that dragon is going to stay away  
AND it’s really so much more sedate than garish Disney characters 

Some plants are happier hanging out than others ... 
I’ve had crypts and Buce wait happily for a few weeks, then determinedly melt when planted 

If I’m working on hardscape, rather than move plants in/out, I just leave them in their plastic (tent) bags in a cool, filtered light area 

As plants have been under water a few days now, I’d leave them to it and practice hardscape outside the tank
Just make sure flow is good and keep water temp 20-22C rather than warmer, 4-5 h photoperiod 
(I’m assuming nonCO2 tank)


----------



## jameson_uk (10 May 2019)

alto said:


> Yeah I just don't see how that dragon is going to stay away
> AND it’s really so much more sedate than garish Disney characters


Luckily the shop I went to didn't have anything like that.   She went straight for the dragon, picked it up and said "Daddy I need to buy this"    She did also try to get some goldfish out of an indoor pond they have but I managed to stop here before she was able to pick one of those up 



> As plants have been under water a few days now, I’d leave them to it and practice hardscape outside the tank
> Just make sure flow is good and keep water temp 20-22C rather than warmer, 4-5 h photoperiod
> (I’m assuming nonCO2 tank)


Yep this is hopefully going to be low tech / low maintenance (although we will see about the MK).   Off to just switch the heater down as it is currently set to Betta temperature...    Although might this cause issues with the cycle as I though the beneficial bacteria was different at say 27C to 22C ?

I am going to knock up a little 30cm square rig, plop a little substrate in and put a cardboard back so I can get my hardscape sorted outside the tank.


----------



## dw1305 (10 May 2019)

Hi all, 





jameson_uk said:


> Although might this cause issues with the cycle as I though the beneficial bacteria was different at say 27C to 22C ?


There might be a slight difference, but I don't think they will matter. It is the availability of oxygen and the <"ammonia loading"> that cause the major changes. 

Archaea are often associated with <"warmer conditions">, but I'm not sure the switch from 27oC to  22oC will make much difference, they are both "warm" temperatures. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## jameson_uk (12 May 2019)

Hardscape day....

Three rocks and three bits of wood to play with







Have been playing for yours and I think the main decision is wether to use the height of the biggest bit if wood or not.  The shape limits what angles you can use it and I guess the options are really going across the tank or up it.  I do have a couple of twigs which help balance things out and I am not sure I need all three bits of wood and stone.








Several options I went through attached.

Any thoughts on the hardscape?


----------



## jameson_uk (12 May 2019)

So all went in the tank and I have planted the MK and crypts.  I have a load left which is heading for my main tank to see how it does in there.

Typically though it seemed the big bit of wood had given up floating but no.   Just as I nearly filled the tank it shot up . Currently has a bit of rock left lying around from my original plan for the main tank which never came to be.  Not sure if it is going to be leeching anything but hopefully the wood won't take much longer to sink.

Just the buce and anbubias to sort out once the wood stops floating.


----------



## Lauris (12 May 2019)

Hi, 

Your base stones are heavy enough to stop the wood from floating. I would suggest some plastic straps or fishing line, that later could be just cut off, or covered by plants 

.. And your buce and anubias could go in right away 

Lauris


----------



## jameson_uk (12 May 2019)

Lauris said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your base stones are heavy enough to stop the wood from floating. I would suggest some plastic straps or fishing line, that later could be just cut off, or covered by plants
> 
> ...


It's more a time thing.  The buce and anbubias are in there just in their pots 

If it isn't staying down by midweek I might end up using a little bit of glue to hold everything together and attach the buce and anbubias with glue too.   

I did split the green buce and there were about four huge plants.  These are currently stuck into some gaps.

Not happy with flow at the minute so might have another look at this if I get time.


----------



## jameson_uk (16 May 2019)

The wood is just about staying under now and has developed a big white fuzz.

Plants all looking OK and haven't seen any crypt melt (yet) and the MK seems to be adjusting reasonably well.

Will look at planting the buce and anubias tomorrow.  Wondering whether the buce will do OK where it is now just pushed between the rock and wood or whether it really needs attaching?

I emailed Eheim UK support about the air pump but haven't had a reply.  It was too noisy so I currently have the JBL filter in there which I feel might need a baffle or reduce the flow a little.

I also had some left over Amazon vouchers from my birthday so have gone for an experiment and have bought an Oase Filtosmart 60 and have a spin pipe on order from China.  This would allow me to move over some media from my canister which would be good but still concerned there will be too much flow.


----------



## jameson_uk (17 May 2019)

Got some time today and replaced most of the water allowing me to get to the branches to glue on some of the anubias mini mini and attach some Buce.

The green buce which was huge is currently just wedged in around the rocks and the red buce is stuck in some holes in the wood (with a few bits still floating around)

Still need to sort out a few twigs which aren't in place and adjust the gravel which has all moved to the front when adding the hardscape


----------



## jameson_uk (18 May 2019)

Just looking now and wondering about the epiphytes.   First off is what to do with the roots.   See photos, the roots take away from the look but not sure what you can do about that.

Second is about buce attaching.  Currently the green wavy buce is just wedged between wood and rock.   Will it eventually take like this or should I glue them like the anubias?


----------



## X3NiTH (18 May 2019)

I use small black cable ties around the rhizome (not too tight to give a little growing room for the rhizome) to hold Buce in place until the plant becomes more established on the surface you want it to attach to, works with Anubias also, less of a faff than tying thread, less messy than glue. Once the plant is established cut the cable tie if needed (if it can still be seen).


----------



## jameson_uk (24 May 2019)

Just about to do a quick water change before I head off for a week.

I am now seeing some Crypt melt which looks to mainly be affecting the Parva that are getting a bit more flow than the others.   Hopefully this is a good sign

New MK growth is looking ok



But I am going to need to remove some of those old emersed leaves.  Quite surprised how quickly this is growing...

Are these buce flowers or just new leaves?



I think these were there (albeit a bit smaller) when I got them so not sure if these will flower or not.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (30 May 2019)

They are flowers, normally dont last long unfortunately...


----------



## jameson_uk (6 Jun 2019)

Things seem to be steadily coming along and a few bits of MK are now near the water line.



If you look carefully you can see how well it has rooted.   Interestingly the MK in my main tank hasn't done much at all and has higher light, more ferts, more flow...

Crypts haven't really done much.  Still a bit of melt but no real signs of growth.




A few inhabitants starting so appear



Am I right in thinking these flat ones are limpits rather than ramshorns?

Plan is to probably add a nerite (or two) this weekend and a Betta next week.  I really want a long finned one but think I am going to start off with a HMPK and see how that goes with the flow


----------



## dw1305 (7 Jun 2019)

Hi all,





jameson_uk said:


> Things seem to be steadily coming along and a few bits of MK are now near the water line.


That looks pretty healthy. 





jameson_uk said:


> Am I right in thinking these flat ones are limpits rather than ramshorns?


No, they are still Ramshorn snails, freshwater limpets (_Acroloxus) _are really small and don't have any shell whorls, the are <"shaped like little cones">.



 

cheers Darrel


----------



## jameson_uk (7 Jun 2019)

dw1305 said:


> No, they are still Ramshorn snails, freshwater limpets (_Acroloxus) _are really small and don't have any shell whorls



I always thought of ramshorns as big snails who held their shells upright and thought I read somewhere that those who had the curly shells but had them horizontally were a different species.  I probably misunderstood or more likely completely imagined it 

How big are these likely to grow?

I have some in my shrimp tank which never seem to get bigger than about 2-3mm (which makes photographing them a right pain)


----------



## dw1305 (7 Jun 2019)

Hi all,_


jameson_uk said:



			I always thought of ramshorns as big snails who held their shells upright and thought I read somewhere that those who had the curly shells but had them horizontally were a different species.
		
Click to expand...

_There are a number of different  Ramshorn snails, my guess would be that those are young <"Red Ramshorn"> (_Planorbella duryi_).  





jameson_uk said:


> I have some in my shrimp tank which never seem to get bigger than about 2-3mm


They look like _Acroloxus lacustris.
_
All the gastropod molluscs actually have "curly shells", the difference in appearance depends on how wide <"the shell whorls are">, they are just really wide in Limpets (so you get a cone) and narrow in Ramshorn snails  (so you get a flat spiral).

cheers Darrel


----------



## sciencefiction (8 Jun 2019)

jameson_uk said:


> How big are these likely to grow?



They remain really small and don't grow and in my experience they don't breed that much either and I think are a bit sensitive.


----------



## jameson_uk (14 Jun 2019)

Betta arrived today and I am struggling not to whack the lights on and have a good look.

This is the sale video (The two year old was adamant we were getting this one)

Interestingly after my dilemma with flow, he seems to have spent most of his time actively seeking out the areas of highest flow and avoiding the areas of pretty still water I created...

The MK is growing a bit like a weed and is going to need a trim.   Everything else seems to be doing OK, although the crypts seem to just be fairly dormant.   I guess this is too be expected and hopefully they will start to grow out a little soon.

I haven't had chance to get any Nerites yet but I do like them so I guess that is only a matter of time.

I ordered some Capatta leaves from an eBay seller in Germany and think I may have enough for a little while.


 
Also ordered some mulberry leaves for the Shrimp and instead of the 20 leaves I ordered, the seller has sent me a huge amount of slightly broken leaves


----------



## jameson_uk (15 Jun 2019)

Lights didn't seem to bother him and he is already coming to say hello and I haven't even fed him yet!   Will have to see if he is prepared to slum it with dried food later


----------



## LouisGenin (15 Jun 2019)

jameson_uk said:


> Lights didn't seem to bother him and he is already coming to say hello and I haven't even fed him yet!   Will have to see if he is prepared to slum it with dried food later


I’ve never seen a beta like that. Do you know what type it is? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jameson_uk (15 Jun 2019)

Just a HMPK (half moon plakat) the colour was described as purple fancy dragon.  The fancy is just the pattern and dragon is the fact you can see the individual scales.  Not too uncommon ( there were two very similar ones on sale).

Check out Chen's Betta on band for gorgeous fish.  https://band.us/page/75451277/


----------



## jameson_uk (26 Jun 2019)

MK really needs some trimming now




I did put a coconut cave in at the bag for him to explore and get out of any flow but I don't think he has ever been in there.  Thinking of taking this out and replacing with a plant but not sure what.   Kind of want something with broad leaves he could rest on that is only going to get about 20cm tall and is as wide as the coconut (about 10cm?)

Ramshorn population seems to have exploded but I am being pretty careful to make sure all the food gets eaten.  I guess when I get round to getting a Nerite it should out compete a lot of them for food.


----------



## dw1305 (26 Jun 2019)

Hi all, 





jameson_uk said:


> Kind of want something with broad leaves he could rest on that is only going to get about 20cm tall and is as wide as the coconut (about 10cm?)


_Anubias barteri? _You could get a slower growing form like <"_A. barteri_ "Glabra">  or <"_A. barteri "_Coffeefolia_"_>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## jameson_uk (26 Jun 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, _Anubias barteri? _You could get a slower growing form like <"_A. barteri_ "Glabra">  or <"_A. barteri "_Coffeefolia_"_>.
> 
> cheers Darrel


I recently threw out an Anubias barteri which has grown to about 25cm tall and 45cm wide.  It got damaged when I left it out the water too long when rearranging the tank and then got stuffed back in on it's side and ended up a bit deformed and taking up loads of space.

Will check the others.   As this is at the back of the tank I need the height (or at least something that isn't planted so I can raise it).  

I was originally going for SE Asian plants but it is by no means a biotype and I have already strayed away with the Anubias Mini Mini.

My other thought was something smaller which sends up surface leaves.  I remember seeing these a whole ago but can't seem to find them now.


----------



## alto (27 Jun 2019)

Perhaps try

Anubias barteri var. angustifolia - slow grower

Anubias nana ‘Large’ - has a decidedly larger leaf than usual nana but slower grower than the A barteri var. barteri

You can easily place any epiphytes on aquarium wall (re Tropica AquaDecor - check Jurijs mit JS Youtube video)

Any Bettas I have keep baby snails in check - tasty snacks


----------



## jameson_uk (28 Jun 2019)

Whilst feeding I found what I think is Duckweed 




No idea where it came from as I don't have any Duckweed in any other tank and this one has been running for about two months without any.

Regarding the space I am now thinking of creating a wooden (?) shelf and possibly using some more buce (or smaller Anubias).   Underneath I might just leave a space, put the moss balls there or add a coconut cave which I got at the same time but is much smaller (only about half a coconut and sits on the substrate.  Just need to figure out how to create a shelf.  Thinking I will either glue some suckers to a small bit of driftwood I have or get some small sticks from LFS to create a little frame


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jun 2019)

Hi all,





jameson_uk said:


> Whilst feeding I found what I think is Duckweed


Definitely Duckweed (_Lemna minor_).





jameson_uk said:


> No idea where it came from as I don't have any Duckweed in any other tank and this one has been running for about two months without any.


They occasionally form seeds (they are a flowering plant) and these are small and resistant to drying, so it is possible that they've blown in.

However your Amazon Frogbit is looking very healthy, and my guess would be that there were Duckweed plants present for the last two months, and the good growing conditions have encouraged them to spread enough to become visible. A cheap plastic tea strainer is good for scooping them out.

cheers Darrel


----------



## jameson_uk (29 Jun 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,Definitely Duckweed (_Lemna minor_).They occasionally form seeds (they are a flowering plant) and these are small and resistant to drying, so it is possible that they've blown in.
> 
> However your Amazon Frogbit is looking very healthy, and my guess would be that there were Duckweed plants present for the last two months, and the good growing conditions have encouraged them to spread enough to become visible. A cheap plastic tea strainer is good for scooping them out.
> 
> cheers Darrel



There are still only a handful of plants  it there definitely weren't there a couple of weeks ago.

I can't see it being external as the tank has a lid (albeit with a few small gaps) and the room the tank in only has patio doors and I don't think they have been opened this year.

Only things that have gone in the tank are sealed substrate, plants / rocks / wood from Aquarium Gardens (and I suspect most aquascapers have a deer of duckweed) and the coconut caves (and these have been sat on my desk for months).

Going to try and fish most of it out tomorrow, just surprised how it had managed to get there.


----------



## sparkyweasel (29 Jun 2019)

Don't fish most of it out, get it all. 
Once it starts it spreads like mad.
I find a fork is good for getting it out when it's amongst other plants, a tea strainer is good when it's in open areas, as Darrel said. Athough it doesn't have to be a cheap plastic one, if you've got a nice silver one that will be OK too.


----------



## jameson_uk (29 Jun 2019)

sparkyweasel said:


> Don't fish most of it out, get it all.


I figured all was a bit optimistic.   I will get everything I can see but there is probably still more....  I will dig out he finest silver (well I am just going to remove all the floaters, clean, check and return)


----------



## dw1305 (1 Jul 2019)

Hi all, 





sparkyweasel said:


> I find a fork is good for getting it out when it's amongst other plants


Hairy arms work really well.





jameson_uk said:


> well I am just going to remove all the floaters, clean, check and return


Easiest way., a pound to a penny you have to do it two or three times before it is gone.

cheers Darrel


----------



## jameson_uk (28 Jul 2019)

I was seeing some green algae of the glass but after rescuing a couple of horned nerites from P@H this has gone and the glass is spotless again.

The MK was breaking the surface in a few places so I gave it an overdue trim.  I did notice some of the leaves not looking great


----------



## jameson_uk (3 Aug 2019)

After the MK growing really well I am now seeing quite a lot of melt on the lower leaves is some stems and this on some up the upper leaves.  Is this a deficiency, algae or what?


----------



## alto (3 Aug 2019)

This isn’t unusual for the older emerse leafs - just trim any damaged leafs
If you don’t see any new shoots on the old lower stems, just remove, planting the new (submerse) growth shoots
If there’s any stem melt, cut above & below giving at least 2-3 cm clearance from any soft stem


----------



## jameson_uk (3 Sep 2019)

Quick update.





The crypts are starting to grow quite quickly now




Seen a little bit of hair algae so need to keep an eye on that but just wondering what the best way is to clean the rocks



Toothbrush and then water change?

I have a single horned nerite in there (who was not wanting his photo taken tonight) and wondering whether it might be worth adding another or adding an amano???

Betta still changing loads but again he doesn't want his photo taken tonight


----------



## jameson_uk (18 Oct 2019)

Tank has settled in quite nicely now but MK seems to be struggling.  Lower older leaves just keep melting leaving the stems.

Frogbit looks green and healthy so not sure it is fert related?  Could be a lack of light?


----------



## jameson_uk (3 Jun 2020)

Main update is the Betta passed a couple of months ago . Nothing immediately obvious but went off food, stopped being particularly active and then just faded out. The lockdown has put paid to me getting a replacement.   I also got an amano






but he only lasted two days as he decided the tank wasn't for him and went walkies






Flora wise things are a little better with most of the buce filling out nicely (too well in fact) and the crypts doing well.   The MK however is down to the last stem.  I am hoping my change in the fert mix I am using might save it.

So today I had a little time on my hands and set about experimenting with the Oase FiltoSmart 60 I bought some time ago along with some glassware. (https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/awkward-and-small-pipework-problem.60727/)



Part of this is because the JBL filter that was in there had started to get a bit noisy and the misses was complaining....

This is the flow in the spin pipe which seems quite a lot less than I was expecting.
[Media]

There is currently no media in the first compartment only a sponge in the second. First thoughts are the pump is quite noisy. I have expelled all the air but there is still a lot of humming from the impeller (and it isn't vibration onto the table) and I am not sure there is enough flow (good for a Betta but not sure the plants will appreciate it)
[Media]


----------



## jameson_uk (9 Jun 2020)

So I am not entirely happy with the flow.

There is an Aquael 50W heater in there which (I think) was previously keeping the whole tank at a fairly consistent temperature. I am now seeing a 0.3/0.4 °C difference between the from of the heater and the opposite corner of the tank. I think part of this is that the inlet is next to the heater so I am probably taking the hotter water straight into the filter.

There is little to no sign of movement in the tank (no swaying leaves). I have also noticed a build up bubbles on the surface



Is this a lack of surface agitation?

I am considering moving the inlet to the opposite corner to the outflow but not sure I can do this without making it look rubbish.

Thoughts on whether this is too bad for plants (the Betta when I get it will probably like it)


----------



## jameson_uk (23 Jun 2020)

Main news is that I have ordered a new Betta 

I moved the inlet a week or so ago so that the inflow and outflow flow are roughly in opposite corners I can now see minimal movement now but it is only just noticeable. So far most of the plants don't seem to be affected but one crypt parva does seem to be _adjusting _. It seems to have dropped a bit and doesn't seem too happy. Hoping this is just adjusting to the reduced flow


----------



## jameson_uk (9 Jul 2020)

Still not happy with the flow and a few of the crypts at the front are starting to look a little sad which I think is probably down to distribution rather than levels of ferts.

Fish seems keen to remind me it is nearly time for his tea and keeps photo bombing 







Task for next week is going to be attempting to clean the inflow which I suspect is going to be a little challenging given how narrow the pipework is


----------



## Ray (10 Jul 2020)

I must say, as someone else doing a planted low tech Betta tank I am finding it tough compared to my last low tech (a 45cm with a HOB filter blasting right down it). I think the Betta considerations obliging higher temperatures and lower flow makes getting to a balanced system significantly harder.

What temp are you running at BTW?


----------



## jameson_uk (10 Jul 2020)

Ray said:


> IWhat temp are you running at BTW?


28°C

Tonights consideration is a protein build up on the surface after feeding frozen Daphnia. Debating whether to add an air stone to generate a little more surface agitation


----------



## Melll (10 Jul 2020)

Hi Jameson,  I personally would lower the temperature to between 25 to 26 C, this may help the plants a bit as well as being okay still for the rather lovely looking Betta.


----------



## jameson_uk (17 Nov 2020)

A lot of things have gone on but haven't got round to updating in a while.
In terms of the tank I added an air stone in the opposite corner to the outflow and run this for 30 minutes twice a day.   This seems to have helped with the protein build up and the crypts near the air stone look a little better than they were.   I have thrown the last stem of MK out and added a stem of hyrgrophila siamensis 53b which seems to have taken off.

The big thing is I lost the betta and bought a new one (I cannot believe I am not on my third betta).    I cleaned the filter and this seemed to increase the flow a bit and he somehow managed to get his tail sucked into the tiny slits in the inlet and did not survive the injuries he sustained.    He had been doing really well and looking happy with the flow.

Whilst getting the tank ready for me new boy yesterday I managed to inadvertently loosen the pipework for outflow and then found water spraying out the filter....   In my state of panic I managed to break the glass inflow in two.    I have replaced the inflow with the stock one that comes with the tank (a plastic pipe with a little strainer that needed a little shortening)



This has noticeably increased the flow which seems a bit odd but the old glass inflow must have been restricting the flow more than I thought.

The new boy is another HM and he seems a little more angry and inquisitive than the last boy.   He has already attempted to exert his authority over the spin pipe on a number of occasions even though this has managed to suck him in and send him into a spin a couple of times now.


----------



## jameson_uk (6 Dec 2020)

No idea what has triggered it but several of the buce plants have decided to flower






The Hygrophila has really taken off and is going to need trimming again.

The new boy is settling in well and had such a completely different character to the other betta's.




I have decided to try some Babulti shrimp in with him but I have a feeling they might end up as snacks


----------



## jameson_uk (13 Dec 2020)

jameson_uk said:


> I have decided to try some Babulti shrimp in with him but I have a feeling they might end up as snacks


So I think I can safely say he does not like shrimp tank mates but does look them for dinner...
I haven't seen any shrimp for a few days now but have found a couple of decapitated heads.    This betta is definitely more aggressive than the last two I have had so wasn't entirely unexpected.


----------



## Deano3 (13 Dec 2020)

Its a stunner  love bettas , i will get another one day

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigD (14 Dec 2020)

It is possible that your Betta has a liking for shrimp eggs rather than the shrimps themselves.  Unfortunately, a berried female is unable to defend herself from attacking fish.  A decapitated head hints that the shrimp was cut in two in pursuit of the eggs.


----------



## jameson_uk (14 Dec 2020)

BigD said:


> It is possible that your Betta has a liking for shrimp eggs rather than the shrimps themselves. Unfortunately, a berried female is unable to defend herself from attacking fish. A decapitated head hints that the shrimp was cut in two in pursuit of the eggs.


No none of them were berried. I think he is just a bit of a psychopath... Then shrimp triggered a hunting mode and you can see him still searching and ready to pounce even though I am sure he has despatched them all already


----------

